# 60s Hardware Reverb



## chimuelo (Mar 15, 2017)

Always loved Grace Slick & Jefferson Airplane.
A movement where anger and revolution fueled music.
But this isolated track has really made me appreciate her voice/lyrics even more.

Any ideas what fantastic Reverb this might be?


----------



## wst3 (Mar 16, 2017)

if I were a betting man I'd say a chamber or the best sounding plate I've ever heard. I'd lean towards a large chamber...

And I love seeing my name in the credits<G>... wish it were really me!!


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 16, 2017)

Wally Heiders San Francisco studio had chambers, EMT plates, and springs.

Check out the Valhalla simulations or the UAD or Waves Abbey Road EMT.

Grace was recorded on a U87.


----------



## chimuelo (Mar 16, 2017)

I'm good for Time based FX.
I prefer DSP, Hardware and FPGA based units and consoles.

Just love that vocal effect though.
Went to Hyde Street in the 80s swapping Emulator FDDs.
They had EMTs AMS and 480Ls everywhere.
As a young green kid I was stoked.
San Francisco is where everything I admired took place.

If I could time travel Haight & Ashbury would be my pick.
Not as a Kindegartner though.

Cheerz


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 17, 2017)

@chimuelo

If you ever come over to the dark side Jimmy I highly recommend the UAD stuff. The EMT 140/250, Ocean Way, EMS, and 224 are great.

I have used Lexicon PCM hardwsre series going back to the PCM-70.

Next time you're in LA see if you can visit Capitol Records and get a tour, the chamber in the cellar is probably the best sounding of its kind in the world. It was designed for Sinatra.

You could also make you own plate 
http://tapeop.com/interviews/btg/28/build-plate-reverb/


----------



## wst3 (Mar 20, 2017)

not sure why, but I'd still love to build my own plate - and a chamber...


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Mar 20, 2017)

This is certainly not to discourage you, Bill, because building a plate would be cool.

However... a while ago - actually quite a long while ago - a friend programmed a Yamaha fx processor for them. When I visited, he was A/B-ing the plate simulation against a real plate (a really nice one they'd built - it was Sound Chamber Recorders, now sold to Dr. Dre, at that time in NoHo, but they had the plate before that when they were in Pasadena).

It was really, really close. And this wasn't an expensive processor.

Now, the chamber at Capitol... that's another matter.


----------



## chimuelo (Mar 20, 2017)

Been trying out UAD and they sound great. Most guys coming in and out of Soundcheck in NashVegas carry them around with ADK Pro laptops.
But I've been using DSP platforms since I heard Zimmers rig and read the interview in SOS.
Got me lots of realtime DSP and 64 Channel mixers now for 15 years.
Sooner or later I'll jump ship but as long as they keep updating drivers and making custom stuff I ain't going anywhere.
I really like these 2 plugs I've been messing with lately.
One is like an Ursa Major, but the Seven Woods reissue, the other the Phillips Bucket.
Both use multiple taps and space too.

The BB Delay PS is spot on for the Chamber Sound.
The Ducking Reverbs ADSR and Compressor Threshold really work great.

Sounds so good I play slow old Uriah Heep King Crimson melodies just to hear the effect tracking.
Actually holds the last note and the BPF isolates/sustains it beautifully.

And Nick the old SPX90s and Rev 7s had great Plates.
I used a Yamaha DMP7 in '86 that has 2 x SPX built into them
I used one FX Unit and a PCM70 on the other AUX.
First motorized Faders I ever owned too.

Here's recent Scope DSP Timed based gems.


----------



## Rctec (Mar 20, 2017)

chimuelo said:


> Been trying out UAD and they sound great. Most guys coming in and out of Soundcheck in NashVegas carry them around with ADK Pro laptops.
> But I've been using DSP platforms since I heard Zimmers rig and read the interview in SOS.
> Got me lots of realtime DSP and 64 Channel mixers now for 15 years.
> Sooner or later I'll jump ship but as long as they keep updating drivers and making custom stuff I ain't going anywhere.
> ...


I sort of had to give up on "Scope" because it was a little unstable and we had so many systems to support. But I can't exaggerate for you how good the UAD stuff is. I grew up with the "real thing". Neves and EMT plates, Lexicon and AMS reverbs. This is the closest thing, meticulously done.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Mar 20, 2017)

Anyone using Nebula reverbs?


----------



## chimuelo (Mar 21, 2017)

Rctec said:


> I sort of had to give up on "Scope" because it was a little unstable and we had so many systems to support. But I can't exaggerate for you how good the UAD stuff is. I grew up with the "real thing". Neves and EMT plates, Lexicon and AMS reverbs. This is the closest thing, meticulously done.



I can relate to stability. Had to use it as an FX + mixing/soundcard as it let me route in PCM90.
But still owe you and Tangerine Dream a huge thank you.

I still use the XITE-1 but will go UAD as I've been accustomed to DSPs for FX/Mixing so long I fear change.
Those synths were so far ahead of times back then.

Finally started using faster i7s and added u-He so thanks again 15 years later.
Urs you and Howie are Gods Amongst men...


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 21, 2017)

Still remember the first day I heard a 224 in person been a Reverb junkie ever since. Now I'm running 12 cores of UAD. 

There are a lot of great new vst reverbs out there some really inspirational stuff but I'm completely satisfied with the Vahalla and UAD. Valhalla VintageVerb replaced my PCM's, of course I'm not doing Eno resonator style programming either.

Rope, although there are a couple Acustica programs (EQ, Dolby) that interest me the company just turns me off with bad support, flaky website, bugs, latency, and snarky service.


----------



## chimuelo (Mar 21, 2017)

I often dreamed of UAD and Scope merging.
Krause Piehl made 6 x ADSP-21369s, same iirc UAD uses, and Solaris sound huge.

While I got yuze guys here, please explain how I could use the biggest UAD live.
I only need to route in 4 analog signals, possibly 6.
But want the biggest model.
Can I have Bidule send ASIO x 16 into the UAD Console app, and control every parameter via MIDI?

What's the best way to connect with Windows since I'm not a Mac user.

Thanks.


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 21, 2017)

Jimmy,
I think what you want is a Apollo. They come in several versions. With different I/O configurations. A Quad will give you 4 Sharc chips. You can Expand/Daisy chain other Apollo's, Satellite units, and UAD2 Cards for additional I/O and Sharc processing.
http://www.uaudio.com/audio-interfaces.html

You will need to connect via Thunderbolt 2.

For live use I would recommend using the UAD Console application which will give you low latency processing.
https://help.uaudio.com/hc/en-us/articles/210531926-Console-2-0-Explained.
They are working on adding external control options.

It's a good time to buy a UAD Satellite or Card expansion by the way they have been reduced in price until the end of this month (March).

Hope that helps, let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Mar 21, 2017)

Creamware is a German company.

Their demo guy told me Scope was the final solution.


----------



## chimuelo (Mar 21, 2017)

The Final Solution was Triple DAT though..
I recorded at a mini Motown studio in 1996 that used Triple DAT.
20 years, man we've come a long way..

And thanks synthpunk.
I know my beloved company isn't developing anything other than Solaris, so by time I get around to upgrading hopefully UAD will replace Scope DSP.

Amazing though that these guys had such an advanced product 17 years ago.
Hardware FX routing, Great FX Great synths, total real time performance and MIDI automation.

UAD and T Bolt II means Supermicro and ASRock 1U PCs.
TBolt 3 is starting to be widely used.
Jeez, I still use an A16 by Creamware using TBolt 1394....

Way behind the times, but good sound is always in fashion.

Cheerz Brotha' Men....


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 21, 2017)

Ps Jimmy, Hans, Nick do you remember this one ?


----------



## Jack Weaver (Mar 21, 2017)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Creamware is a German company.
> 
> Their demo guy told me Scope was the final solution.



Is that irony or conspiracy?

.


----------



## wst3 (Mar 21, 2017)

Publison - wow!


----------



## givemenoughrope (Mar 21, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> Ps Jimmy, Hans, Nick do you remember this one ?


Brian Reitzell says he used one on Hannibal, printing hardware synths through it direct into PT. I'd love to hear one. Looks cool too...


----------



## burp182 (Mar 22, 2017)

AAAAAAHHHHHH!!!!
Without a doubt, the most opaque interface on a processor I ever used. And that includes the DX7.
But, if you could figure it out, it was a thing of beauty. I do, however, remember sitting at a show, listening to the developer explaining the unit in heavily accented English, as a gentleman leaned over to me and said very quietly, "Run away! I bought one of these and it hasn't run for an hour without crashing since we bought it."
Ah, the good old days.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Mar 22, 2017)

I don't remember Publison.

Guess I'm not old enough.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Mar 22, 2017)

Jack: I hope it was irony. 

Either way, I had an extremely hard time holding back hysterical laughter.


----------

